# Co2 In Bendigo



## Simon66 (15/7/10)

Hello BAD members

After bottling my first 12 Brews (last 6 AG) I am thinking of getting into kegs (sick of washing and filling bottles). I can purchase CO2 cylinders easy enough but is there a place in Bendigo where I could get them refilled.

The cost of using BOC hire makes that not option.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (16/7/10)

Get in touch with a few smaller hardware stores, some of them will set up an account for your like mine does.
I don't keg YET but just a piece of mind for me when I do as I am 1.5hrs from Bendigo so CO2 will be my only issue.


----------



## Hashie (16/7/10)

Golden City Equipment supplies is where I get mine from.

They do ( or at least did) a 4kg bottle for ~$120. That is you own the bottle (full) and he the operates on a swap and go after that for around $50.

They are at 37 Collins Street Kangaroo Flat 5447 0166

Good luck


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (16/7/10)

I'm almost as far away as Bendigo...

I bought a cylinder from Brewcraft which used to be a SupaGas 6kg steel cylinder (so it's a bit heavy). Brewcraft then swap 'n' go the empty, but it is also a recognised cylinder so I could go to any old place that refills CO2 cylinders (I've confirmed that SupaGas will, which is good enough for me). I tell myself that this arrangement gives me the freedom to cut Brewcraft loose if I feel the need. I have SodaStream cylinders to bridge the gap between empty and full big cylinders.


----------



## DU99 (16/7/10)

FYI..Supagas
SupaMix is a combination of CO2 and Nitrogen and is specifically used to disperse beer. Supa Mix gases come in 3 options:

* SupaMix 30 is 30% CO2 and 70% Nitrogen and is used for dispersing Guiness, stout and other heady beers.
* SupaMix 40 is 40% CO2 and 60% Nitrogen, it is used for dispersing beer from kegs that are high pressure and cold temperature.
* SupaMix 55 is 55% CO2 and 45% Nitrogen. Supa Mix 55 is used for dispersing draft beer but is not recommended for dispersing beers stored at ambient temperatures


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (16/7/10)

DU99 said:


> FYI..Supagas
> SupaMix is a combination of CO2 and Nitrogen and is specifically used to disperse beer. <snip>



Which is all good (and I'm not arguing), but they also do pure* CO2, such as I have in my bottle right now.


----------



## marksfish (16/7/10)

supagas do refill straight co2 but i also have a brewcraft 6 kg bottle and they only refill in dandenong and it took around two weeks when i went to get it done.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (16/7/10)

marksfish said:


> supagas do refill straight co2 but i also have a brewcraft 6 kg bottle and they only refill in dandenong and it took around two weeks when i went to get it done.



I really didn't want to hear that!


----------



## marksfish (16/7/10)

neither did i as i had sfa in bottles


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (16/7/10)

But... I think there would be a considerable cost saving if you can deal with it. I also would probably try to convince them to pick up my bottle from (nearby Daylesford) on a weekly visit. But, for the moment, I'm happy to pay the premium to the Fine People (tm) at Brewcraft...


----------



## Kleiny (17/7/10)

Beer66 as Hashie put, Golden City Equipment Supplies in Kangaroo flat will sell you a cylinder at a good price and supply swap and go. No rental, i know of around 12 brewers using this service now and its working great.

Kleiny


----------



## Simon66 (26/9/10)

Kleiny said:


> Beer66 as Hashie put, Golden City Equipment Supplies in Kangaroo flat will sell you a cylinder at a good price and supply swap and go. No rental, i know of around 12 brewers using this service now and its working great.
> 
> Kleiny



Thanks for the advice Kleiny

Got the gas and now have draught beer flowing. Good Times!

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Hashie (19/1/11)

Just a heads up for all who don't already know.

Golden City Equipment have moved to Phillips Drive Kangaroo Flat.

Just got a fresh 6kg bottle today for $50


----------



## arty (17/2/11)

If you are ever going to shepparton give Blazes a call and they refill and test cost of my
9kg or D size bottle was around about $40 to fill or if you have F size around about $80
very cheap?

Blazes cylinder test 
0428 160 161 or 5821 299

His name is Ron

Cheers 3draws :kooi:


----------



## Graham Sheckelton (23/3/11)

Beer66 said:


> Hello BAD members
> 
> After bottling my first 12 Brews (last 6 AG) I am thinking of getting into kegs (sick of washing and filling bottles). I can purchase CO2 cylinders easy enough but is there a place in Bendigo where I could get them refilled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham Sheckelton (23/3/11)

Beer66 said:


> Hello BAD members
> 
> After bottling my first 12 Brews (last 6 AG) I am thinking of getting into kegs (sick of washing and filling bottles). I can purchase CO2 cylinders easy enough but is there a place in Bendigo where I could get them refilled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham Sheckelton (23/3/11)

In answer to the CO2 problem in Bendigo, Chubb in Hallam St. Golden Square will refil your own bottle provided it is within the 10 year currency period otherwise they will test them and charge like hell. All going well, a 22Kg cylinder will cost about $120 I don't know about other sizes. Also they dont ask questions about the cylinder.


----------



## GustanCrisp (14/3/13)

Have you guys checked out TrueBrew for CO2 replacements?
As they now sell Keg-Masters, i'm sure they do swap-and-go.....


----------



## gava (15/3/13)

GustanCrisp said:


> Have you guys checked out TrueBrew for CO2 replacements?
> As they now sell Keg-Masters, i'm sure they do swap-and-go.....


I can confirm this, I swapped my KegKing Co2 over the other week $60 for the bigger bottles $40 or $45 for the smaller ones


----------

